# Foreign international dispatch



## willy-wilson (Jul 16, 2010)

Just wondering what foreign international dispatch means, tracking has been stuck this way for about 6-7 days now without an update, and was wondering if this is usual, or if i should be worried? I bought an acekard 2i and 8 gig microsd with the $1 registered shipping. I know this is obviously out of Shoptemp's hands as they no longer have my items, wonderful service so far by the way, no complaints as of yet. Im a 3d artist, and can't wait to get my hands on a 3d model viewer for the ds


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 19, 2010)

hmm, well i called usps today and they told me the item left hong kong on the 10th but never made it to the us and to contact the sender :/


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shipping tends to be pretty slow. You'll get your package eventually.


----------



## Devin (Jul 19, 2010)

Relax, it takes a while. It took my item about 3 weeks to get here. It'll be stuck in dispatch for a week, or two until it's recorded being in the USA, or where ever your located.


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 19, 2010)

oh ok thanks, i guess i could have saved a call to usps if someone would have answered my question before, i know its not shoptemp after reading through these forums i feel pretty confident in there service, i just thought there may have been some kind of mixup


----------



## retroman51 (Jul 20, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Relax, it takes a while. It took my item about 3 weeks to get here. It'll be stuck in dispatch for a week, or two until it's recorded being in the USA, or where ever your located.



2-6 weeks in the west, 6-10 weeks in the east.  Also, My mail says (according to PackageTrackr) it is being shipped somewhere else than Dixon (The city I'm in)  any Idea what's going on?


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 21, 2010)

well usps finally updated, it went through NJ for some reason. but got to my post office at 5:01 this morning  

Arrival at Unit, July 21, 2010, 5:01 am, TUCSON, AZ 85741


----------

